# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Whirlpool] Νεκρό το πλυντήριο δεν ανάβει τιποτα

## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα έχω αυτό εδώ το πλυντήριο whirlpool awoe81000 όπου και να βάλω το επιλογέα δεν ανάβει τπτ μέτρησα ρεύμα φέρνει ως την πλακέτα αλλά από εκεί και μετά το χάος θυμάμαι αυτά εδώ βγάζουν ένα πρόβλημα σαν το δικό.γνωριζω οτι αλλάζοντας κάποια εξαρτήματα από την πλακετα δουλεύει δεν θυμάμαι ποια γνωρίζει κάποιος να μ πει σας βάζω και κάποιες φώτο από την πλακέτα η αντίσταση είχε μια ρογμη και την ακούμπησα και ξεφλουδισε. 

https://imgur.com/XbZpyvt
https://imgur.com/UGH54s3

----------


## JOUN

LNK304PN και μια αντισταση απο 10-30 Ωμ και εισαι ετοιμος,,Απορω στο LNK δεν προσεξες που λειπει κομματι;

----------


## nyannaco

Και η DZ06 φαίνεται αρπαγμένη

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον βρήκα στο φόρουμ μια λίστα με το τι αλλάζουν τα έγραψα και τα έδωσα σε έναν φίλο ηλεκτρονικό να τα αλλάξει από δεύτερα θα την έχω στα χέρια μ. Αν κάποιος έχει γνώσεις από hoover έχω ανοίξει ένα νέο θέμα με πρόβλημα στο Ε05

----------

